# [solved]Nvidia failure: API mismatch: the NVIDIA  . . .

## cwc

I updated the Nvidia 270.41.06 (world update)  a while back and I re-booted just today.  No X11  :Sad: .

Here's the error:

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 260.19.36, but this NVIDIA  drvier compentents has version 270.41.06.

. . .

How do I resolve this problems?  Re-compile my kernel?

#Linux 2.6.34-r11

Here's the Xorg.0.log

```

[   226.362] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[   226.363] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   226.363] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 x86_64 Gentoo

[   226.364] Current Operating System: Linux azzerare 2.6.34-gentoo-r11 #8 SMP Fri Jan 14 04:26:58 PST 2011 x86_64

[   226.365] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[   226.365] Build Date: 29 April 2011  06:23:29AM

[   226.366]  

[   226.366] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   226.366]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   226.367] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   226.370] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  4 21:48:23 2011

[   226.370] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   226.371] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   226.371] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   226.371] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   226.371] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   226.372] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   226.372] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   226.372] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   226.372] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   226.372] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   226.372] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   226.372] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   226.372] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   226.372] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   226.372]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   226.372]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   226.372] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   226.372] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   226.372] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   226.372] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   226.372] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   226.372] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cd140

[   226.372] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   226.372]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   226.372]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   226.372]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   226.372]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   226.373] (--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:0a23:19da:6132 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e800/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   226.373] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   226.373] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[   226.373] (WW) "dri2" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[   226.373] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   226.373] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   226.373] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   226.373] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   226.373] (II) "dri" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[   226.373] (II) "dri2" will be loaded even though the default is to disable it.

[   226.373] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   226.374] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   226.388] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   226.388]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.388]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.388] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 15:10:15 PDT 2011

[   226.388] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   226.388] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   226.388] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   226.389] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.389]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.389]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.389]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   226.389] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   226.389] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   226.389] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.389]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.389]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.389]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   226.389] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   226.389] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   226.389] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.389]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[   226.389]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   226.389]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   226.389] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   226.389] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   226.389] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   226.390] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   226.390]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.390]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   226.390] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:55:25 PDT 2011

[   226.390] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   226.390] (--) using VT number 7

[   226.416] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   226.416] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   226.416] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   226.416] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.416]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.416]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   226.416] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   226.416] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   226.416] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   226.417] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   226.417]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   226.417]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   226.417] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   226.417] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   226.417] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   226.417] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   226.417] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   226.417] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   226.417] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   226.418] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   226.418] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   226.418] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   226.418] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[   226.418] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[   226.418] (II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

[   226.418] (II) UnloadModule: "fb"

[   226.418] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[   226.418] 

Fatal server error:

[   226.418] no screens found

[   226.418] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   226.418] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   226.418] 

```

----------

## Clad in Sky

Strange, normally you get errors like this if you compile a new kernel and don't do the nvidia drivers.

Does the symlink /usr/src/linux point to the kernel you are using? I'm not sure if this can cause this, but if the symlink points to, say, 2.6.38 but you're still running 2.6.34, maybe the new (270...) module is copied to the new kernel's directory while the actual module your computer uses is loaded from 2.6.34's directory, which would then be an older version.

----------

## billydv

eselect kernel list

Then eselect kernel (set it to your running kernel)

emerge nvidia-drivers

reboot

----------

## cwc

 *billydv wrote:*   

> eselect kernel list
> 
> Then eselect kernel (set it to your running kernel)
> 
> emerge nvidia-drivers
> ...

 

thanks for the lines!

i ended up finally updating my kernel and all went well (except for audio) after I selected the kernel and emerged the drivers

azzerare ~ # uname -a

Linux azzerare 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Jun 5 05:22:57

----------

